

Focus, Not Fury: What Entrepreneurs can learn from lifting weights  - yewweitan
http://scrivle.com/2010/09/15/focus-not-fury/

======
mortaise
Yeah, it's all about pacing yourself; having balance.

Don't expect to get to the end goal without moderation. You'll end up going
too hard and for too long. Burn out happens and momentum dies comes along with
it.

Though, if you're Kai Greene you're powered by rage all the time.
[http://rosstraining.com/blog/2010/08/05/kai-greene-the-
rage-...](http://rosstraining.com/blog/2010/08/05/kai-greene-the-rage-speech/)

